

UFOs may be aliens after all - EGreg
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7413402n&tag=mg;mostpopvideo

======
readme
Stages of UFO conspiracy:

1\. The government covers up UFOs and alleges they are natural phenomena

2\. The government strikes a deal with aliens to learn their technology in
exchange for human test subjects.

3\. The government uses the alien technology to build new aircraft, and now
needs to cover that up.

We're at 3, I think :)

~~~
EGreg
lol - how do you explain all those matter-of-fact people in the army saying it
wasn't them, and no one admitting it was them?

is humanity capable of building things that zoom around really quickly without
sound? like a helicopter that turns into a rocket?

